# ANYONE ELSE LIKE TO MAKE BOXES ?



## RIMSPOKE (May 8, 2018)

FOR YEARS I HAVE BEEN MAKING & RE-PURPOSING MAHOGANY BOXES FOR MY UNBOXED TOOLS .

THE WOOD KEEPS THEM DRYER THAN A METAL OR PLASTIC BOX . IT's NICE WHEN THE MAKER
SUPPLIES A NICE WOOD BOX BUT OFTEN , NO SUCH BOX IS AVAILABLE .

HERE ARE A FEW OF THE ONES I HAVE COME UP WITH . I MADE THE ONE FOR THE MUTLI-ANVIL MIKE
35 YEARS AGO & THE TOOL STILL LOOKS LIKE NEW .


----------



## tjb (May 8, 2018)

That's quality!


----------



## benmychree (May 8, 2018)

Yes, I do also, both from scratch and repurposing; nice work!


----------



## conibear (May 8, 2018)

Very nice


----------



## francist (May 8, 2018)

Nice looking boxes. I've worked with a lot of exotics but have to say that mahogany is still one of my favourites. Simple, yet elegant. Individual trays are useful too just to stop stuff from rattling around. 

-frank


----------



## Rooster (May 8, 2018)

Nice work, Wood is Good.


----------



## killswitch505 (May 8, 2018)

Beautiful


----------



## Ken from ontario (May 8, 2018)

THEY LOOK GREAT.


----------



## British Steel (May 9, 2018)

Beautiful! Is that a radius-turning attachment (Hardinge?) in the last pic?

Dave H. (the other one)


----------



## ruralearl (May 9, 2018)

Hi Rimspoke,  Nice boxes, I like to make them also.  Regards,  earl


----------



## RWL (May 10, 2018)

And if you have a laser cutter, you just enter the dimensions of the box here:  http://www.makercase.com/  and it creates plans that you can put into the laser cutter.  My son's at a local university where they have one so he cut out some lauan for me to make a case for a musical instrument for me.


----------



## NEL957 (May 10, 2018)

This is an odd subject for someone that works on metal. Most think of the brown stuff as a NO WAY. I have always like the idea of tools having their own space and to set them in their own tray when not there you go to looking. There are some very nice box makers here and all of you deserve a big hats off to ya. 
Great work.
Nelson


----------



## bhigdog (May 10, 2018)

Here's a few Gerstner type tool boxes I made. Hickory and quarter sawn oak. I've also used cherry both sap & heart wood mixed, curly cherry and curly maple. I give them away..............Bob


----------



## bhigdog (May 10, 2018)

Here's the curley maple and another shot of the hickory..................Bob


----------



## RJSakowski (May 10, 2018)

We had some custom pens made from locust wood for Christmas presents.  I made the boxes from walnut.


----------



## derf (May 10, 2018)

I'd like to see more details on that hinging mechanism on that first box shown.


----------



## DHarris (May 10, 2018)

Bhigdog, if you "make them and then give them away" - - -- you are going to have A LOT of new "best friends" on this forum waiting in line!!


----------



## bhigdog (May 10, 2018)

DHarris said:


> Bhigdog, if you "make them and then give them away" - - -- you are going to have A LOT of new "best friends" on this forum waiting in line!!



They usually go to family and one went to a precision machinest/toolmaker friend. The women use them for trinkets or jewelry. My son uses his for his fly tying stuff. Daughter for her arrow heads.
All but one I made from windfalls in my woods. Too nice for firewood so I have a guy with a band mill saw them for me then sticker the rough cut boards in my hot/dry loft for a few years.
Kind of neat when you can take a victim of Mother nature and instead of rot and ruin turn it into something of beauty. 
That's why I give them away rather than sell them...........................Bob


----------



## RIMSPOKE (May 10, 2018)

I'd like to see more details on that hinging mechanism on that first box shown.

THE INTERCHANGABLE ANVIL MIKE BOX STARTED OUT AS A SOLID BLOCK OF MAHOGANY .
THE PARTS WERE LAID OUT ON THE WOOD AND I TRACED AROUND THEM WITH A PENCIL .

THE EACH SPACE WAS CUT ON A MILLING MACHINE TO THE PROPER DEPTH .

THE DOORS WERE ADDED LATER . THERE ARE TWO HINGED SECTIONS TO EACH OPENING SECTION
THE LOWER ONE IS DOUBLE HINGED .

A SMALL STEEL BAR REGULATES EACH DOOR AS IT SWINGS THROUGH AN ARC .
WHEN OPEN , THE DOORS FOLD AGAINST THE SIDES . WHEN CLOSED , A SINGLE HASP ON TOP
KEEPS IT CLOSED .  

I REPLIED TO YOUR QUESTION YESTERDAY BUT IT SEEMS TO HAVE DISAPPEARED .


----------



## bhigdog (May 10, 2018)

Quite nice.................Bob


----------



## NEL957 (May 10, 2018)

bhigdog said:


> Here's a few Gerstner type tool boxes I made. Hickory and quarter sawn oak. I've also used cherry both sap & heart wood mixed, curly cherry and curly maple. I give them away..............Bob
> 
> View attachment 267123
> View attachment 267124
> View attachment 267126


Bob
I would more than proud to own one of you built beauty's. How much and how soon?
Nelson


----------



## bhigdog (May 10, 2018)

NEL957 said:


> Bob
> I would more than proud to own one of you built beauty's. How much and how soon?
> Nelson



Very kind of you Nelson but I only make one when the mood strikes me and every time I make one I swear it's my last. The last one I made is of quarter sawn white oak and I used a darker stain. I still have that one for myself. I kind of wish I held onto the hickory one..............Bob


----------



## ACHiPo (May 10, 2018)

bhigdog said:


> Here's a few Gerstner type tool boxes I made. Hickory and quarter sawn oak. I've also used cherry both sap & heart wood mixed, curly cherry and curly maple. I give them away..............Bob
> 
> View attachment 267123
> View attachment 267124
> View attachment 267126


Beautiful!  Um, if you need a home for one...


----------



## ACHiPo (May 10, 2018)

bhigdog said:


> Here's the curley maple and another shot of the hickory..................Bob
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning. In all seriousness, do you have plans?


----------



## ACHiPo (May 10, 2018)

bhigdog said:


> They usually go to family and one went to a precision machinest/toolmaker friend. The women use them for trinkets or jewelry. My son uses his for his fly tying stuff. Daughter for her arrow heads.
> All but one I made from windfalls in my woods. Too nice for firewood so I have a guy with a band mill saw them for me then sticker the rough cut boards in my hot/dry loft for a few years.
> Kind of neat when you can take a victim of Mother nature and instead of rot and ruin turn it into something of beauty.
> That's why I give them away rather than sell them...........................Bob


You had a fiddleback maple windfall?


----------



## WesPete66 (May 10, 2018)

Those are all very impressive boxes!
My project is a little on the other extreme & I'm a little reluctant to show it but what the heck.. I have a few bearing scrapers and hated just putting them in a drawer so I made a simple box for them. I like to hold them and think of the history they've seen..


----------



## francist (May 11, 2018)

As you've discovered with your scrapers, things don't need to be complicated to generate fascination. Some day someone will look at your box and wonder what story was behind its making, who the person was who built it, what caused them to take the time. In many ways, that is the real beauty.

-frank


----------



## bhigdog (May 11, 2018)

ACHiPo said:


> Stunning. In all seriousness, do you have plans?



No actual plans. Other than notes for the drawer runner spacing, done on my Bridgeport, I pretty much wing it. That allows me the flexibility of changing my mind or compensating for errors. Using a Bridgeport (with DRO) to cut most of the required grooves makes it fairly straight forward. The drawers are cut to fit in the chests snuggly then the edges are sanded by hand to give about a .015 gap all around the drawer. I use brass for the drawer pulls because I have the brass rod on hand.......................Bob


----------



## bhigdog (May 11, 2018)

ACHiPo said:


> You had a fiddleback maple windfall?



I used to know a guy that graded hardwood lumber. When he would run across some curly or other figured wood he would set aside some for himself. I would buy some from him for $1.00 a board ft. Finally used some boards for the tool box. Still have most of the rest. It's a PITA to work with. Always tearing out....................Bob


----------



## mws (Jun 3, 2018)

bhigdog said:


> Here's the curley maple and another shot of the hickory..................Bob
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bob,
I'd like to know where you found that hardware for those cases. Nice work!


----------



## bhigdog (Jun 4, 2018)

mws said:


> Bob,
> I'd like to know where you found that hardware for those cases. Nice work!



Hinges, latches and corners from rockler. The front toggle lock from Hardware Elf. Everything else I made/fabricated myself. Everything is available from H. Gerstner at eye popping prices................Bob


----------



## mws (Jun 4, 2018)

bhigdog said:


> Hinges, latches and corners from rockler. The front toggle lock from Hardware Elf. Everything else I made/fabricated myself. Everything is available from H. Gerstner at eye popping prices................Bob



The toggle lock is what I particularly found elusive. Thanks.  Yes, Gerstner is not shy about their pricing.


----------



## jrkorman (Jun 5, 2018)

On this general topic - Are there any woods that should not be used to store tools? I ask that way because
I'm thinking that list is smaller that what can be used.

Thanks,


----------



## bhigdog (Jun 5, 2018)

I've heard that oak promotes rust but then Gerstner has used white oak for ever.......................Bob


----------



## bill70j (Jun 5, 2018)

RIMSPOKE said:


> FOR YEARS I HAVE BEEN MAKING & RE-PURPOSING MAHOGANY BOXES FOR MY UNBOXED TOOLS .



Very nice boxes for very nice tools!

I once decided to build a 2-bit box for couple of penny tools.  Not sure why.  Maybe because they measure just as well, but now have that "feel better" sense.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jun 5, 2018)

bill70j said:


> Very nice boxes for very nice tools!
> 
> I once decided to build a 2-bit box for couple of penny tools.  Not sure why.  Maybe because they measure just as well, but now have that "feel better" sense.
> 
> ...


That is the same Pittsburgh caliper that I bought two of about 5 years ago for $7.50 each on sale with 25% discount coupons and also got a freebie with each one using other coupons.  The calipers came with 2 batteries each.  I am still using the first one, with the first original battery, multiple times almost every day, without any issues whatsoever.  The second battery is still new in the box.  It does everything I want it to do, couldn't ask for more in a digital caliper.  Well, absolute measuring would make startup a bit easier, but having to zero it forces me to wipe clean the jaws of any dirt, swarf, or grit, and that is a good thing.  When it fails it will go in the trash with a big "thank you" and I will move to the second one.  It is no doubt the most often used tool I have ever owned, and I started collecting tools well before 1970, and still have just about all of them.

The box is gorgeous, an excellent job, but might be a bit like putting lipstick on a pig...     Still, tools that are cared for tend to last a very long time, regardless of cost.  Tools that are abused tend to find an early grave, regardless of cost.


----------



## mws (Jun 10, 2018)

Does an ugly, but utilitarian, storage box for my 24" CI Straight Edge count? 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Sorry about the image quality, I pulled it from one of my videos.  I make lots of boxes like this but mostly for other people.
Here's one for an aeronautical instrument we made for a friend.  Designed to look "Old School". 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Mark


----------



## tjb (Jun 11, 2018)

mws said:


> Does an ugly, but utilitarian, storage box for my 24" CI Straight Edge count?


Those count.  Nice work.


----------



## bill70j (Jun 11, 2018)

tjb said:


> Those count.  Nice work.


Agree!  And ugly?  No way.  Nicely done.


----------



## KBeitz (Aug 30, 2018)

Nothing like you have but I needed a quick box for my bigger bits
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. 
Milled from one block of wood...


----------



## TerryH (Aug 30, 2018)

Not tool related boxes but I made these for a friend. They are for storing gun powder. Double layered 3/4" Baltic Birch ply. I made the box joint jig. We sprayed multiple rounds of baked on automotive urethane clear on them at my work.


----------



## Rooster (Aug 30, 2018)

They look strongly built and nicely finished. They also look like they would hold alot of gun powder.


----------



## P. Waller (Aug 30, 2018)

If I were to send you drawings and pictures of a multi part tool would you make a box for it if paid?

A mitutoyo .4 to .7" dial bore gauge for instance, like so, it has 5 anvils and other assorted parts, the case that it came in is not very friendly.
It is a $250.00 + tool so a simple $100.00 fitted case would not be out of the question.


----------



## Winegrower (Aug 30, 2018)

I am happy to see that some of you use the Bridgeport for woodworking.   The first time I did that, it felt like cheating, or in poor taste.   But there are so many tasks that are made much easier on a mill than conventional,woodworking equipment...i’m thinking mortises, tenons, blind mortises especially, angled slots and holes, dovetails, etc.   The DRO makes a new game out of it.

Would love to see and hear other woodworking you folks have done on our metal equipment.


----------



## TerryH (Aug 30, 2018)

Rooster said:


> They look strongly built and nicely finished. They also look like they would hold alot of gun powder.



Thanks! Built to exceed NFPA standards for home storage. Sized to hold 6 - 8lb containers each.


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Aug 30, 2018)

You have many nice boxes, I am heavily box lacking....just sayin'.


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Aug 30, 2018)

Would love to see and hear other woodworking you folks have done on our metal equipment. 

I HAVE MADE SEVERAL SOLID BODY ELECTRIC MANDOLINS ON MY MILL
UNDER MY OWN BRAND NAME "TONE DEAF" .

ONCE THROUGH WITH THE WOODWORKING ,
I MAKE A LOT OF THE METAL PARTS FROM STAINLESS & POLISH THEM .

YOU CAN'T BUY A TUNE-A-MATIC BRIDGE OR STOP TAILPIECE FOR A MANDO LIKE THIS !


----------



## royesses (Aug 30, 2018)

WesPete66 said:


> Those are all very impressive boxes!
> My project is a little on the other extreme & I'm a little reluctant to show it but what the heck.. I have a few bearing scrapers and hated just putting them in a drawer so I made a simple box for them. I like to hold them and think of the history they've seen..
> View attachment 267178




Yours looks better than mine. They both do the job, Rotary broach case



Gear cutter case



Roy


----------



## Winegrower (Aug 31, 2018)

Rimspoke, absolutely beautiful!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Janderso (Aug 31, 2018)

We have some talented artists among us.
That curly maple box is drop dead beautiful.
I don’t work much with the brown stuff but I appreciate talent when I see it.


----------



## DiscoDan (Aug 31, 2018)

I need to re-purpose the nice carved wood box my dogs ashes came in...


----------



## mws (Sep 7, 2018)

TerryH said:


> Not tool related boxes but I made these for a friend. They are for storing gun powder. Double layered 3/4" Baltic Birch ply. I made the box joint jig. We sprayed multiple rounds of baked on automotive urethane clear on them at my work.



Nice sturdy boxes with awesome finish! I hate finishing. But tell your friend that gun powder is best stored in those little brass bottles with the copper plated corks.


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Sep 7, 2018)

I know this might sound strange, I hate working with wood but love working in metals.
So here a "box" I'm working on. 1/4" plate with silicon bronze filler. Its about 7 lbs! Still need to finish belt sanding but you get the idea.
	

		
			
		

		
	



 I'm thinking of doing a Thor's hammer like this. Sorry, technically its a cube not box in the sense your speaking.


----------



## TerryH (Sep 7, 2018)

mws said:


> Nice sturdy boxes with awesome finish! I hate finishing. But tell your friend that gun powder is best stored in those little brass bottles with the copper plated corks.



We both like that method of storage.


----------



## Calandrod (Dec 11, 2022)

These are awesome! Thanks for sharing. And @GunsOfNavarone if you still have that I’d like to see it finished.


----------



## Janderso (Dec 12, 2022)

TerryH said:


> We both like that method of storage.


Nice.
6.5 Creedmore?


----------

